# Dirk Nowitzki gets 10,000



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki scored his 10,000th point tonight, all have been for the Mavericks.

He joins an elite list of Mavs who have scored 10,000 for the franchise


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats Dirk! I'm sure he will be flattered when he reads this thread after tonight's game!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> Congrats Dirk! I'm sure he will be flattered when he reads this thread after tonight's game!


lol


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What's the list of Mavericks with 10,000 or more points?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> What's the list of Mavericks with 10,000 or more points?


Michael Finley
Rolando Blackman
Mark Aguire
Derek Harper
Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Dirk also reaches another 10,000 point mark... 

That is, the total points all his counterpart scored on him. :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CaliCool</b>!
> Dirk also reaches another 10,000 point mark...
> 
> That is, the total points all his counterpart scored on him. :laugh:


:laugh: :|

Watch some games this season


----------

